# Favorite or fan of Military Vehicles



## ferret (Aug 9, 2013)

Searched about but didn't see anything like this. Was curious to see what vehicles, over any period of history, though personally thinking of WW1 and later, people are fans of... Be it just because of the history of the vehicles, how it looks, or some other aspect that just makes you like that vehicle.

I'm no military expert, by any stretch, but I've always been fascinated by the hardware, and I've spent quite a few hours reading up on particulars, different ships and their history, planes, etc, etc.

For me, I'd pick the A-10 Thunderbolt II as a favorite. The massive canon, it's reputation of remaining in the air with holes throughout, the titanium bath tub cockpit... Just lots of details that stick with me.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hanomag 251 (WWII-era German half-track) and the Porsche Schwimmwagen (WWII-era German amphibious scout car).


----------



## ferret (Aug 9, 2013)

These?

Sd.Kfz. 251 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Volkswagen Schwimmwagen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Half-tracks and Amphib stuff are cool.


----------



## Randy (Aug 9, 2013)

I've got a soft spot for the M37






and the Willys M38


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 9, 2013)

ferret said:


> These?
> 
> Sd.Kfz. 251 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Volkswagen Schwimmwagen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



yep, those. I don't know why, but the Germans always seem to have the coolest and sexiest military hardware.


----------



## pink freud (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## flo (Aug 9, 2013)

Not a fan in any way of military stuff, but this week I stumbled across this pic of the F22 Raptor, and I have to say in this pic it looks epic.


----------



## BeeG (Aug 9, 2013)

flo said:


> Not a fan in any way of military stuff, but this week I stumbled across this pic of the F22 Raptor, and I have to say in this pic it looks epic.



We have some in the hangars here. They look like aggressive wasps to me


----------



## sage (Aug 9, 2013)

I am and always have been a Unimog man. Just look at that articulation!


----------



## MFB (Aug 9, 2013)

Another for the A-10 here, something about them is just ....ing cool


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Aug 9, 2013)

German WWII era tanks have always been my favorite, especially the Panzer V 'Panther'


----------



## Chuck (Aug 9, 2013)

The E-2. My dad flew them


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 9, 2013)

I've floated around the Gulf in these bad mamma jammas:



USS Gonzalez DDG-66, Arleigh-Burke class guided missile destroyer









USS San Jacinto CG-56, Ticonderoga class guided missile cruiser








Also, in order to get from NAS Bahrain out to ships that aren't in port, we used to take the "Desert Duck," which was what they called the group of H-3 Sea Kings operating in the area.







However, those were retired a few years back and replaced with the Sikorsky H-60S Seahawk, so when I flew from NAS Bahrain out to ships at the _start_ of my deployment, it was on the H-3s pictured above, but the _last_ helo to take me from a ship back to NASB was a Seahawk.








Man, let me tell you, it's fvckin' weird as shit taking a helo out to a ship afloat in the middle of the Gulf. You leave land, and fly over mile after mile after mile of open water, and then *BAM!*, suddenly you're landing on the deck of a ship. It was pretty surreal. It's also amusing getting the safety briefing beforehand, haha. "In the event that we make a hard water landing, wait for the craft to roll onto its side before exiting, so the water will stop the rotors." Ah, memories.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 10, 2013)

I want this one




and this one




and this one


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 10, 2013)

^F16, F14, and F15?


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 10, 2013)

Yup, and If google came correct, that'd be F16 fighting falcon, F14 tomkat F15 eagle.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 10, 2013)

big fan of wwii era stuff myself...


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 10, 2013)

and if we want o go into aircraft, my all-time favorites are the Me-109, the Ju-87 "Stuka" and the Me-262.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 10, 2013)

My dad is a huge plane nut. I think helicopters are more badass.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Aug 10, 2013)

Military photos . net



I`m kinda partial to ww2 era armor.


----------



## larry (Aug 10, 2013)

+1 for the raptor. jeezus-fookin'-raptor. 

when I was younger I used to be into the apache ah-64 gunship because of the arcade game 'twin cobra'. also had an obsession with the vf-1 veritech fighter, which lead to a slight crush on the tomcat.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 10, 2013)

Interesting fact told to me by a colleague who worked on F-14s (on the Nimitz no less).

When an F-14 goes supersonic an observer will hear two sonic booms, the first from the nosecone and the second fractionally later from the wings. How badass is that?!


----------



## Vhyle (Aug 10, 2013)

F-14s/15s/16s/22s... mmmm. Love those aircraft.

Here's another one of my favorite piece of military equipment. It essentially served as the F-16's arch nemesis.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 10, 2013)

One thing I've never understood is how the Russians (or former USSR) produce some of the ugliest (yet brutally effective) helicopters.

Exhibit A:






Yet produce such beautiful aircraft.

Exhibit B:


----------



## Vhyle (Aug 10, 2013)

^ Which helicopter is that? I remember learning about the Mi-24 Hind, but I don't recognize that one.

But yeah, I love Soviet/Russian aircraft.


----------



## Vhyle (Aug 10, 2013)

Also, since this is relevant, my daily driver is an M1009. I love that truck!


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 10, 2013)

Vhyle said:


> ^ Which helicopter is that? I remember learning about the Mi-24 Hind, but I don't recognize that one.
> 
> But yeah, I love Soviet/Russian aircraft.



Mil Mi-28 Havoc


----------



## ferret (Aug 10, 2013)

Another close support favorite:

AC-130. Just something about the idea of "Let's put a tank cannon on an airplane, fly in wide circles, and blow things up."

Lockheed AC-130 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 10, 2013)

I also love the Angel of Death flare patterns they put out.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 10, 2013)

Best thread ever. Lets watch as the male tries to attract its mate.


----------



## liamh (Aug 10, 2013)

British mark V WW1 tanks are brutal as ....


----------



## Murmel (Aug 10, 2013)

BigBaldIan said:


> One thing I've never understood is how the Russians (or former USSR) produce some of the ugliest (yet brutally effective) helicopters.



I actually dig the Mi-28 Havic a lot. Looks like a mouse, kinda 

WW1-2 armor is cool too. Especially the history behind WW1 tanks. Had I been on the enemy team and seen one of them coming I would've pissed my pants, which I'm pretty sure some of them did.


----------



## Choop (Aug 10, 2013)

Mi-24 Hind variants are up there for me!


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 10, 2013)

^

Props for finding an ATE SuperHind Mk. V!

Pimp my Hind?


----------



## ferret (Aug 10, 2013)

I know it's a sensor or antennae of some sort, but that looks sorta like they put a harpoon gun on the front


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 10, 2013)

Sea Shadow FTW!!


----------



## Matthew (Aug 10, 2013)

I love helicopters. So much, in fact, that I've tossed around the idea of joining the military for years as an easy way to fly a bunch of 'em.

Here's my personal favorite performing some badassery.


----------



## liamh (Aug 10, 2013)

^ Ah yes, the mark IV double-helicopter, a personal favourite


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## Vhyle (Aug 11, 2013)

Another piece of Russian military marvel...


----------



## Vhyle (Aug 11, 2013)

A few more from the US military...


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Aug 11, 2013)

Boeing KC135's...Just 'cause I work on them, lol. This pic was taken at my base, too. 






I'd like to work on a C-17 someday.


----------



## BeeG (Aug 11, 2013)

itsallinmyh3ad said:


> Boeing
> I'd like to work on a C-17 someday.



Globemasters are so freaking huge, it looks like they are falling out of the sky when they land.


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Aug 11, 2013)

Yeah, they're super badass, haha. I'd like to work on them, but at the same time we're gonna be the first base to get the new Boeing KC-46A on 2016, so I wanna stay here a while, lol.


----------



## BeeG (Aug 11, 2013)

itsallinmyh3ad said:


> Yeah, they're super badass, haha. I'd like to work on them, but at the same time we're gonna be the first base to get the new Boeing KC-46A on 2016, so I wanna stay here a while, lol.



Nice! Can you imagine how loud it would be with the C-17s though? It's annoying enough having F-22s flying all the time here....


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Aug 11, 2013)

Oh yeah, loud as hell. Don't know if you've seen this:


----------



## ferret (Aug 11, 2013)

Make sure you tell us WHAT you're posting a picture of 

Shifting away from aircraft again..... one of the biggest battleships ever, and longest serving..

Iowa-class Battleships:


----------



## Chiba666 (Aug 11, 2013)

Can't believe no one has mention the mighty Spitfire, the greatest fighter of all time, no arguments period. Had the honor to do a refueling job on 2 during an airshow I fire crewed at years ago.

When those things came screaming over the run way at grass cutting level, I had a bit of wee escape, in fact a lot of wee.

Not a fan of A-10s, I mean thy look cool but one of them shot the feck out of my cousins Warrior in the first Gulf War, killing his best man in the Warrior parked up next to it. Pity the pilot didn't know his friends from his enemies.


----------



## MikeyLawless (Aug 11, 2013)

ferret said:


> Another close support favorite:
> 
> AC-130. Just something about the idea of "Let's put a tank cannon on an airplane, fly in wide circles, and blow things up."
> 
> Lockheed AC-130 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I believe the ac130 uses an artillery cannon. The shells look like 105mm


----------



## Murmel (Aug 11, 2013)

^
Doesn't make it less badass now does it? 

@Chiba: Yes, the Spitfire is very impressive piece of machinery. I usually dig the old-school stuff more than new.


----------



## MikeyLawless (Aug 11, 2013)

Murmel said:


> ^
> Doesn't make it less badass now does it?
> 
> @Chiba: Yes, the Spitfire is very impressive piece of machinery. I usually dig the old-school stuff more than new.



Actually makes it more badass...we are the king of battle as artillery ;D


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Aug 11, 2013)

PLaying battlefield 3 has made me appreciate these guys. Theyre awesome fun to fly in the game  






Bell AH-1Z Viper

And the Unimog, which I used to work on frequently when I was a mechanic






EDIT: Oh yeah, and the Schwerer Gustav, although not technically a vehicle, rather the worlds largest ever rifled artillery. 

Weighing in at nearly 3 million pounds, It fired 800mm rounds weighing 15000lbs, (no thats not a typo) with a muzzle velocity of *720 metres per second*. Thats about 2-3x the speed of what a 9mm pistol round travels, giving it an effective range of about 40 km. 












Nazi's are ....ing scary


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Aug 11, 2013)

I'll post another favorite
the Junkers JU-87 Stuka Dive Bomber

They were pretty iconic, if not for their amazing design and effectiveness during the WWII, for their terrifying siren.


----------



## Dooky (Aug 11, 2013)

Cool thread!
My job is as a Black Hawk Helicopter Pilot in the Australian Army. So I am a little bit bias towards the Black Hawk. But I gotta say, there is no Helicopter pilot that wouldn't want to fly one of these bad boys.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 11, 2013)

Vhyle said:


> A few more from the US military...



just one little note: the Harrier is actually British.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Aug 12, 2013)

Dooky said:


> Cool thread!
> My job is as a Black Hawk Helicopter Pilot in the Australian Army. So I am a little bit bias towards the Black Hawk. But I gotta say, there is no Helicopter pilot that wouldn't want to fly one of these bad boys.



You are a lucky SOB


----------



## MFB (Aug 12, 2013)

Dooky said:


> Cool thread!
> My job is as a Black Hawk Helicopter Pilot in the Australian Army. So I am a little bit bias towards the Black Hawk. But I gotta say, there is no Helicopter pilot that wouldn't want to fly one of these bad boys.



Oh hey, my brother is a crew chief on Black Hawks for our army 

Those things are bitchin'


----------



## BeeG (Aug 12, 2013)

MFB said:


> Oh hey, my brother is a crew chief on Black Hawks for our army
> 
> Those things are bitchin'



You should get me a Letter of Recommendation from him so I can too!


----------



## Chiba666 (Aug 12, 2013)

Weve got a Prince that flies one of them der Apace gizmo's.


----------



## facepalm66 (Aug 12, 2013)

YES, THE UNIMOG!!! Glad I'm not the only fan. 
Durable, and something I'd still trust 30 years after it's being made, brilliant truck for military.


Well, I haven't tried flying in the mig , but heck I'd luov to!

P.s. 
Am I the only one who thinks that the new Mercedez kinda suck nowdays?


----------



## ferret (Aug 12, 2013)

Ever so slightly off topic, but a friend linked this and thought people might appreciate the photos:

These Abandoned Tanks Are Rusting Mementoes of the Wars of the Past

Abandoned tanks and other military hardware, vehicle graveyards, that sort of stuff.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 12, 2013)

sukhoi 35 idk the second pic


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Aug 13, 2013)

coming to a town near you soon 






can`t wait for a joy ride in one of these


----------



## Mexi (Aug 13, 2013)

always loved how these looked like UFOs at the time (and often mistaken as such)


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 13, 2013)

Even though this russian chick totally just dicked me, probably my fault for using those online translators...anyway I still love their planes

My dads an air force vet in case anyones wondering why im obsessed with planes, he was too pussy to fly though.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 13, 2013)

Idontpersonally said:


>



S-37/SU-47 Berkut (Golden Eagle) technology demonstrator.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 13, 2013)

Dear Santa..


----------



## Dooky (Aug 13, 2013)

MFB said:


> Oh hey, my brother is a crew chief on Black Hawks for our army
> 
> Those things are bitchin'



They certainly are! And when you're flying in a battle group with other helicopters, then hovering meters above the ground with crazy dudes jumping out the sides on ropes; it gets pretty fun.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 15, 2013)

How about a rare look inside a full can of whoop ass?


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 15, 2013)

^

I believe that's the giant economy sized can of whoop-ass, with added nad crunching sprinkles.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 15, 2013)

I'll just leave this here:


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Aug 15, 2013)

Vhyle said:


> Another piece of Russian military marvel...



Nice swirl on that one! Blue multi colours are always cool!


----------



## Wrecklyss (Aug 15, 2013)

So i'm in the process of building a warrant officer pilot hoping to have it ready by the time the Army starts using the new tilt rotors they're working on, but as an engineer i am quite partial to the RG31
Google Image Result for http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/c5/RG-31.JPG/300px-RG-31.JPG

or the buffalo
Google Image Result for http://www.armyrecognition.com/Amerique_du_nord/Etats_Unis/vehicules_a_roues/Buffalo/Buffalo_US-Army_news_11052007_001.jpg

and as far as fun to drive, you can't beat a 113
Google Image Result for http://www.nspa.nato.int/images/logistics/m113-1.jpg

but i am hoping to fly these by the end of next year
Google Image Result for http://rafmuseum-1.titaninternet.co.uk/london/exhibitions/chinook/images/chinook1LG.jpg
until i get enough flight hours to transition to this
Google Image Result for http://www.militaryaerospace.com/content/dam/mae/online-articles/2013/06/Osprey-14-June-2013.jpg


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 16, 2013)

Wrecklyss said:


>



Are chinooks meant to do this?


----------



## Swyse (Aug 16, 2013)

M1008 - what a machine!


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 16, 2013)

^
Looks like it could be kept going with a minimal set of tools, some working knowledge and bailing wire/duct tape.

Approved!


----------



## tyler_faith_08 (Aug 16, 2013)

From what I've seen, there is no better enemy deterrent than an AH-64 Apache. Enemy's all like, "Nope, just playing. That wasn't... nope. Didn't mean to fire that last 200 rounds. That was Mikey, he's new. And he's... um... new."






Then Apache comes around a corner like, "BITCH WHAT'D YOU SAY?!"


----------



## pink freud (Aug 16, 2013)

It's too bad this thing never got going:


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 17, 2013)

Still don't know whether 'shopped or not but still makes me chuckle.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 17, 2013)

This thread needs more Tornados:


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 17, 2013)

We also need more Typhoons:


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 21, 2013)

Not sure


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 21, 2013)

^

F-22 and F-35 CTOL variant (I believe).

Edit: after further examination of the tail region picture 2 is more likely to be the STOVL version.


----------



## Vhyle (Aug 22, 2013)

Swyse said:


> M1008 - what a machine!



Indeed! I love CUCVs. It didn't take long to become infatuated with them after I got my 1009.

If I would buy another military vehicle, I'd get a 1008. Followed by a 1097 or 998.


----------



## Vhyle (Aug 22, 2013)

And speaking of... I'll post mine, since it's relevant to the thread.


----------



## Veritech Zero (Aug 22, 2013)

Haha, I at first thought that the title said "Favorite Fan of Military Vehicles" Which of course for me would be Joakim Broden of Sabaton, I believe he likes tanks


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 22, 2013)

^nahh...definitely not


----------



## HoKrll (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## ferret (Aug 24, 2013)

Lockheed F-117 Nighthawk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






Such a unique look.


----------



## necronile (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 25, 2013)

Vhyle said:


> And speaking of... I'll post mine, since it's relevant to the thread.



Military vehicle....check
Matt black paint....check
Chains and skull licence plate....check
Officially approved by the Zombie Apocalypse Survival Council....check


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 29, 2013)

mig35









su22um3k










lol'[email protected] top comment


----------



## Idontpersonally (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## Hankey (Sep 8, 2013)

Blackbirds says hi

Only used for recon and doesn't have any offensive capabilities, but a very impressive piece of machinery nonetheless...


----------



## BigBaldIan (Sep 8, 2013)

XB-70 Valkyrie:


----------



## BigBaldIan (Sep 8, 2013)

Saab Gripen:


----------



## Dave_Magos (Sep 8, 2013)

ferret said:


> I know it's a sensor or antennae of some sort, but that looks sorta like they put a harpoon gun on the front




Yeah, its a Thermal Imaging Pod retrofit.


----------



## necronile (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## Taylor (Sep 10, 2013)

Favorite Jet: A-10 Thunderbolt II aka the "Warthog"





Favorite Helicopter: AH-64 Apache Longbow





Favorite Tank: M1A2 Abrams





Favorite Transport Vehicle: Anything with the GAU-19(.50 caliber three barreled minigun) mounted on it.


----------



## Wrecklyss (Sep 10, 2013)

^^^I get to watch A-10s do some train-ups here on the base. For something so clumsy looking it's very impressive how maneuverable it is, and it's weapons system is INSANE!!!


----------



## BigBaldIan (Sep 10, 2013)

Love the A-10 as well, it's pig-ugly and brutally effective.

THEY CALL ME MR. PIG! AHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## canuck brian (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## SD83 (Sep 10, 2013)

The Do 335. 




Huge fan of WW1 fighter planes also.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Sep 10, 2013)

Mossie anyone?


----------



## Tugberk (Sep 10, 2013)

Sukhoi Pak Fa T-50 is my favorite too...






And this one:






If I will be rich some day, I will request Skunk Works to build one for me.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 11, 2013)

Not a military expert or fan at all really, couldn't give much less of a shit about it, but I do like a flying boat... this is a military one:






Or the KM Ekranoplan - one of the largest aeroplanes ever built, a jet-powered almost-flying boat developed by the Russian army in the 70s - it's a ground effect vehicle, so while it is effectively a plane that can float, it only flies a few feet above the surface:






Oh, and the Blackbird:







The fact that I know about these at all comes from me reading Jeremy Clarkson's book "I Know You Got Soul" - worth checking out.

I find machines interesting... well, I find interesting machines interesting. Whether they're military or not is of no consequence really.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## BigBaldIan (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh and...


----------



## Idontpersonally (Oct 6, 2013)




----------

